# Rattlesnake



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Bois Blanc Island is loaded with snakes, including Eastern Massasaugas. I can always spot 3 or 4 right when you get off the ferry in the large riprap/stone breakwalls


----------



## joe dirt (Jul 3, 2010)

aacosta said:


> Uncle has a place on the manistee, there is an old log pile where they live.
> View attachment 579103


That’s a cool picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

12Point said:


> Bois Blanc Island is loaded with snakes, including Eastern Massasaugas. I can always spot 3 or 4 right when you get off the ferry in the large riprap/stone breakwalls


Ottowa Marsh in Allegan County and Yankee Spings the williams lake area have a lot of them. That whole area in Yankee Springs have a good population of them. We ran into some when Picking cranberries in one of the marshs there several years ago. I am sure if they had been aggressive I would have gotten bit in the face or neck. I am sure I was within a foot of one or more in an old rotten stump. It was singing up a storm at me


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Finding a massasauga rattlesnake is on my bucket list of things to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

12Point said:


> Bois Blanc Island is loaded with snakes, including Eastern Massasaugas. I can always spot 3 or 4 right when you get off the ferry in the large riprap/stone breakwalls


Couple years ago I saw a massasauga on Bois Blanc laying in the drive to Thompson lake boat launch. Also seen lots of snakes in the rocks at the harbor no rattle snakes though. Lots of water snakes too.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

aacosta said:


> Uncle has a place on the manistee, there is an old log pile where they live.
> View attachment 579103


They do seem to like it there.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

As I stated on a thread a few years back, I had one that was in my small metal shed that was keeping the mice population down. I talked to that guy a lot. They do rattle but not as load a Diamond Back. Use to have them up in P.I. county in a peat bog that had a patch growing in it. There was a lot of them little watch snakes! Grew up for a a while in the hills of Pennsylvania. Being kids that grew up in the bayous of Spring Lake we were snake investigators. Picked up a 4 x 6 foot piece of metal with a dozen Diamonds under it. Now that was some rattling going on until we were gone like the wind!


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I like snakes and put them right up there with turtles. Snakes eat a lot of critters that I don't always want around, plus they are cool looking.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The Jones Lake area up by Grayling has quite a few of them. One of our guys had a knack for finding them in his tent and he was terrified of them.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Michigan rattlers are deadly but babies compared to the south and west. The picture below is 8 rattles and a button, an old trophy. I had one that was 15 rattles but my X stole it. I had a pet rattler when I was a kid until my Dad found it and made me shoot it. I love snakes and I'll pick up and play with a 6' rattler but I'll shoot a moccisin on site. They're evil and the devil's spawn..


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Michigan rattlers are deadly but babies compared to the south and west. The picture below is 8 rattles and a button, an old trophy. I had one that was 15 rattles but my X stole it. I had a pet rattler when I was a kid until my Dad found it and made me shoot it. I love snakes and I'll pick up and play with a 6' rattler but I'll shoot a moccisin on site. They're evil and the devil's spawn..
> View attachment 580605


Those Moccasin's are ungodly aggressive. Had one try to get in our canoe once. Just saw us and charged.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That's why I live in Michigan. Those other states can keep their bitey critters.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you scribe a rough triangle @ Charlevoix, Kalkaska, and Grayling, there are a LOT of Massassauga rattlesnakes in it. For whatever reason, that area is like a mecca for them. There are a lot along the Manistee and Ausable rivers - Huron/Manistee National Park.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

18 species of snake in Michigan and I’ve seen most. Some of them are pretty rare. Finding a red belly was my favorite. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wi...ide-to-all-18-species-of-michigan-snakes/amp/


----------

